# Forklift motor / S-10



## RonBurgundy (May 30, 2016)

Hello, 
I have been thinking about doing a 1994 Chevy S-10 conversion. I have found an old DC forklift motor (with controls and gauges) and I am not sure if it will have the power I need. I was thinking a top speed of 55 (hopefully sustained) and a range of 20 miles would be nice. 
OK so I have an image of the Spec plate on the motor. 
Here goes: 

TYPE HE-MRO OUTPUT 4/5 KW

VOLTS 35/46.5 RATING 60 MIN

manufactured by Meidensha Electric

Anyway I'm concerned a 5kW motor will not be powerful enough but maybe it will work I have no idea. Does anyone think this motor can do it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome
If it's a series wound motor, it can probably output 10 time this power briefly and 2-3 time the continuous rating power with more voltage.
But it's probably only good for a small car, not for your pick-up.
Do you have pictures of the motor? Dimension?


----------



## RonBurgundy (May 30, 2016)

So I am unable to attach some images. I think it came out of a Toyota forklift rated for 5000 lbs or so. I'm not sure its worth it, probably buy a larger motor instead. Although maybe it would work for a Geo conversion. Not sure but it looks heavy. Through the wonders of the internet I found someone who took pictures of the same model. 

http://s381.photobucket.com/user/trops/media/s_ForkliftMotor4006.jpg.html


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

That is an 11 inch motor - probably about 100Kg - anything bigger will be too big!


----------

